# Difference between:  Seagate Expansion & Backup Plus ???



## bajaj151 (Jan 13, 2014)

Is there any difference between Seagate Expansion & Backup plus other than backup software is included only in backup plus hard disk?

I am asking this because there is 0.5K difference between the two..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 13, 2014)

Probable none other than price, included backup software and size.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2014)

The backup software part is gimmicky. You can always manually copy paste important data instead of taking entire HDD's backup. Save .5 k and get Seagate Expansion.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks....
Received Expansion at 6198 from Snapdeal...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

bajaj151 said:


> Thanks....
> Received Expansion at 6198 from Snapdeal...



congrats.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Difference between:  Seagate Expansion &amp; Backup Plus ???*

Congrats 

Congrats


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks


----------

